
Try out walrus operator in Python 3.8 – Get started with Python 3.8 alpha 1 - hultner
https://medium.com/hultner/try-out-walrus-operator-in-python-3-8-d030ce0ce601
======
wyldfire
I hadn't heard of them, but I like assignment expressions.

"Walrus operator", though? Sounds very silly indeed.

"...on second thought, let's not go to assignment expressions. 'Tis a silly
place!"

